# Seduction



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I may be old school, but I have always believed every relationship begins with some form of seduction....

Ladies, what was it about your special guy that made him impossible to resist?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

The fact that he is clueless in the seduction department makes him impossible to resist.His innocence and lack of "game" pulled me in and keeps me coming back for more.

His lack of game is his game


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> The fact that he is clueless in the seduction department makes him impossible to resist.His innocence and lack of "game" pulled me in and keeps me coming back for more.
> 
> His lack of game is his game


IOW, you were the one doing the seducing


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> IOW, you were the one doing the seducing


I don't do seduction very well bc I'm so awkward socially.We're lucky we even got to the point of being romantically involved 

We basically just talked about our feelings openly and went from there.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> We basically just talked about our feelings openly and went from there.



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------

